# Illustrator und 1px Linien



## flip (2. März 2004)

So, das Problem stammt nicht von mir, sondern einem Bekannten. Da ich das aber auch nicht lösen konnte und es mich ebenso interessiert, stelle ich mal hier die Frage:



> Entschuldigt, dass ich hier anonym und gleich mit einer Frage ins Forum reinplatze, aber ich habe gerade ein drängendes Problem:
> 
> Illustrator (10 und CS) macht bei mir immer ein unpassendes Anti-Aliasing von Linien mit 1px starker Kontur: Diese werden nicht als 1px breit mit 100% Farbe dargestellt, sondern 2px breit mit 50% Farbauftrag.
> 0,5px Kontur erzeugt nur hellere Linie, Breite bleibt gleich.
> ...


Illustration des Problems:
http://prao.mine.nu/tmp/illualias.gif 


> ibt es eine Lösung für das Problem oder kann man Illustrator für sowas vergessen?
> 
> Ich wollte nämlich gerne Icons zunächst als Vektorgraphiken erstellen, damit ich später die gerasterten Bilder in verschiedenen Auflösungen möglichst wenig nacharbeiten muss.



Danke für Antworten
flip


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Illustrator ist zwar ein gutes Vektorprogramm aber in der Darstellung auf dem Monitor schon immer . 

Deswegen habe ich zu Corel gewechselt, da gibt es solche Probleme nicht und außerdem ist der Umfang an guten Tools viel größer. 
Vor allem kann Corel besser mit Schriften arbeiten, angefangen vom grafischen Text (in - und an Formen anpassen, Farbverläufe, 3D-Darstellung) bis hin zum Massentextverarbeitung (da kommt nicht mal Wört als ausgesprochenes Textprogramm mit).

Illustrator ist was für MAC-USER!!

mfg jfk adi


----------



## flip (3. März 2004)

Danke erst mal für die Antwort.

Gibts es dann, so wie ich das verstanden habe, keine Lösung für das Problem ?
flip


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Nein dafür gibt es keine Lösung, das ist nur eine Darstellungsfrage, denn wenn du es Ausdruckst ist die Linie dort wo Sie sein muß in der richtigen Stärke oder beim Plotten wird sie als korekte Linie anerkannt.


----------

